# Northern Colorado Beekeepers Association



## John F

Any other members out there?

Anyway, from Janet Macpherson:

We will meet this Thursday, October 18th at the Larimer County Extension Office, 1525 Blue Spruce Drive Fort Collins, (directions below) at 7 pm. Tom Theobald, long time beekeeper and past president (for 31 years) of the Boulder County Beekeepers Association will be our speaker. 

Tom has run double queen hives for many years and will share with us the why and how of keeping two queens in one hive.

Hope to see you there! 

Directions to the Larimer County Cooperative Extension Office from
I-25:
I-25 to the Mulberry Street exit. Go west on Mulberry (Hwy 14) to
Lemay Ave. which is between Supermarket Liquor and the golf course. 
This is the fifth stop light from I-25.
Turn right onto Lemay and go north one and one-half miles to Conifer
Street. 
(On the way there, you'll go across Lincoln Ave [by Super Wal-Mart], a
set of railroad tracks, and Vine Drive). 
There is a Texaco fuel station on the west side of Lemay and Conifer is
that intersection.
Turn left onto Conifer and go 7/10 mile west to Blue Spruce. The road
will zig-zag.
Turn right onto Blue Spruce and go 3/10 mile NORTH to1525 Blue Spruce
which is on the left (WEST). 
There is a parking lot between the buildings at 1501 and 1525. Park in
the lot and enter 1525 at the middle of the building. We're just past
the health dept. reception window on the left. 

From Downtown Fort Collins:
Travel north on College Avenue to Conifer Street. This is on the north
side of Jax Merchantile. 
Turn right onto Conifer and go approximately 2 blocks east to Blue
Spruce Drive.
Turn left onto Blue Spruce and go 3/10 mile north to 1525 Blue Spruce
which is on the left (west).


----------



## goldhedge

*How about Southern Colorado?*

I'm in Colorado Springs. Know of any meets down here?


----------



## Robert Hawkins

Hey goldy. Let me know when you're ready. i'll meet with you.

Robert Hawkins
Castlerock
303 621-8622 (I think)
Robert at Hawkins dot to (more reliable communications)

Hawk


----------

